#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Μεταβίβαση οικοπέδου εντός σχεδίου

## gedrag

Για τη μεταβίβαση ενός οικοπέδου εντός σχεδίου _χωρίς κάποιο κτίσμα_ μεσα  σε αυτό, ξέρετε τι σχέδιο απαιτείται? Εξαρτημένο τοπογραφικό με ΕΓΣΑ ή  απλό τοπογραφικό?
Χρειάζονται να αναφέρουμε όλες τις γνωστές πληροφορίες που βάζουμε σε ένα τοπογραφικό (εμβαδόν, όροι δόμησης, κλπ...)??

Επίσης από το λίγο που το έψαξα θέλει και βεβαίωση του Ν4014 από το σύστημα του ΤΕΕ ότι είναι αδόμητο (και άρα δεν έχει αυθαιρεσίες?)
Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Xάρης

§3 του άρθρου 49 του Ν.4042/12
"β) Όπου στην κείμενη νομοθεσία προβλέπεται η υποχρέωση επισύναψης τοπογραφικού διαγράμματος σε συμβόλαιο, εφεξής νοείται *τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα εξαρτημένο από το κρατικό σύστημα συντεταγμένων*, *εκτός αν* το συμβόλαιο αφορά σε ακίνητο που βρίσκεται *εντός σχεδίου πόλης* ή εντός ορίων οικισμού προϋφισταμένων του έτους 1923, καθώς και εντός ορίων οικισμών κάτω των 2.000 κατοίκων, που καθορίζονται βάσει του από 24.4.1985 προεδρικού διατάγματος (Δ΄ 181) ευρισκόμενο εντός σχεδίου πόλεως ή ορίων οικισμού."
όπου κρατικό σύστημα συντεταγμένων = ΕΓΣΑ.
Άρα για τα εντός σχεδίου δεν απαιτείται το τοπογραφικό να είναι οπωσδήποτε κατά ΕΓΣΑ.
Στα στοιχεία που θα αναφέρονται στο τοπογραφικό θα είναι οπωσδήποτε μεταξύ άλλον και το εμβαδόν του οικοπέδου.
Για τους όρους δόμησης δεν γνωρίζω, αλλά είναι κόπος να τους αναγράψεις;

§4 του άρθρου 49 του Ν.4030/11
"*Σε κάθε δικαιοπραξία εν ζωή* που συντάσσεται μετά τη δημοσίευση του παρόντος και έχει ως αντικείμενο τη μεταβίβαση ή τη σύσταση εμπράγματου δικαιώματος σε κάθε ακίνητο, *συμπεριλαμβανομένων των ακινήτων χωρίς κτίσμα* εκτός από τα επισυναπτόμενα που προβλέπονται στην παράγραφο 12 του άρθρου 17 του Ν.337/1983, *επισυνάπτεται υπεύθυνη δήλωση του ιδιοκτήτη και βεβαίωση μηχανικού*, με τις οποίες δηλώνεται και βεβαιώνεται αντίστοιχα ότι στο ακίνητο δεν υπάρχει κτίσμα ή στη διακεκριμένη αυτοτελή οριζόντια ή κάθετη ιδιοκτησία, μη συμπεριλαμβανομένων των κοινοκτήτων ή κοινοχρήστων χώρων του ακινήτου, δεν έχουν εκτελεστεί αυθαίρετες κατασκευές που να επηρεάζουν τη δόμηση, την κάλυψη και το ύψος της ιδιοκτησίας και δεν έχουν εγκατασταθεί χρήσεις χωρίς άδεια, ή ότι οι εκτελεσμένες αυθαίρετες κατασκευές ή οι εγκατεστημένες αυθαίρετες χρήσεις, εμπίπτουν σε μία από τις εξαιρέσεις της παραγράφου 2 και δεν υπάγονται σε καμία από τις περιπτώσεις της παραγράφου 3. Με κοινή απόφαση των Υπουργών Περιβάλλοντος, Ενέργειας και Κλιματικής Αλλαγής και Δικαιοσύνης, Διαφάνειας και Ανθρωπίνων Δικαιωμάτων, μπορεί να καθορίζεται το ειδικότερο περιεχόμενο της δήλωσης και της βεβαίωσης του προηγούμενου εδαφίου και μπορεί να προβλέπεται ότι η παραπάνω υπεύθυνη δήλωση και βεβαίωση μηχανικού αντικαθίστανται με την «Ταυτότητα Κτιρίου» κατά τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 3 του Ν.3843/2010 (Α΄62) μετά την έναρξη τήρησής της και ρυθμίζεται κάθε αναγκαίο ζήτημα για την εφαρμογή της παρούσας παραγράφου."

Πράξη νομοθετικού περιεχομένου ΦΕΚ 211/Α/31.10.2012
"2. *Σε περίπτωση αναστολής λειτουργίας των υπηρεσιών του πληροφοριακού συστήματος του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδος*, οι βεβαιώσεις των μηχανικών που προβλέπονται στο άρθρο 23 παρ.4 του ν. 4014/2011, ως τροποποιήθηκε και ισχύει, εκδίδονται και υπογράφονται από τον αρμόδιο Μηχανικό χωρίς μοναδικό αριθμό και κατά παρέκκλιση από κάθε άλλη σχετική διάταξη και προσαρτώνται στα συμβόλαια.
3. Στη σχετική βεβαίωση σημειώνεται και μονογράφεται η επισήμανση «Εκδίδεται από το Μηχανικό λόγω αναστολής λειτουργίας των υπηρεσιών του πληροφοριακού  συστήματος  του  Τεχνικού  Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδος. Τα στοιχεία της βεβαίωσης θα καταχωρηθούν στο πληροφοριακό σύστημα, όπως προβλέπεται από τις διατάξεις του ν. 4014/2011 και την παρ. 16 του άρθρου 49 του ν. 4030/2011, εντός προθεσμίας 2 μηνών από την έκδοση». Για τη συγκεκριμένη επισήμανση γίνεται ειδική μνεία στη συμβολαιογραφική πράξη.
4.  Η  αναστολή  λειτουργίας  του  πληροφοριακού συστήματος του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδος αποδεικνύεται σε κάθε περίπτωση από τη σχετική ανακοίνωση του αρμοδίου οργάνου του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδος η οποία αναρτάται υποχρεωτικώς ηλεκτρονικά στις ιστοσελίδες του Υπουργείου Περιβάλλοντος, Ενέργειας και Κλιματικής Αλλαγής ή και του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδος με ευθύνη των αρμοδίων υπηρεσιών."

----------

gedrag

----------


## gedrag

Χάρη η βεβαίωση του ΤΕΕ για το Ν4014/2011 περί μη δομημένου οικοπέδου, χρειάζεται να περάσει από το σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ (και άρα να πάρει Α/Α έργου) και αντίστοιχα να πληρωθούν κρατήσεις υπέρ ΤΕΕ, ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ΕΜΠ ή απλά γίνεται ένα συμφωνητικό, κόβεται ΑΠΥ και πληρώνονται ΦΕΜ και ΦΠΑ?

----------


## Xάρης

Σε αντίθεση μ' άλλους συναδέλφους θεωρώ ότι και για βεβαιώσεις του Ν.4014/11 πρέπει να πληρώσουμε κρατήσεις υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και ΤΕΕ, καθώς και ΦΕΜ. Εννοείται ότι πάντα κόβουμε ΑΠΥ με τον σχετικό ΦΠΑ.

Επειδή όμως για την εργασία αυτή δεν έχει οριστεί νόμιμη αμοιβή, οι κρατήσεις υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και ΤΕΕ υπολογίζονται στη συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή.
Η καταβολή του 3% υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ γίνεται πάντα στην ΕΤΕ με το σχετικό έντυπο.
Η καταβολή του 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ μπορεί να γίνει είτε στην ΕΤΕ είτε σε υποκατάστημα του ΤΕΕ.
Αν θα το περάσεις μέσω της ΕΤΕ, χρειάζεται να περάσεις και από το σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ. Αν πας σε υποκατάστημα του ΤΕΕ, καταθέτεις απλώς το συμφωνητικό στο ΤΕΕ και πληρώνεις εκεί.

----------


## gedrag

Έχοντας διαβάσει τα περισσόερα topics που αφορούν τα περί βεβαίωσης  αδόμητου οικοπέδου και του απαραίτητου τοπογραφικού, επανέρχομαι στο αρχικό μου post ώστε να ομαδοποιήσω τα συμπεράσματα που έβγαλα. Κάθε  βοήθεια ή παρατήρηση ευπρόσδεκτη.

Γνωστός μου μου ζήτησε τοπογραφικό σε _εντός σχεδίου_  και τη βεβαίωση αδόμητου οικοπέδου για να τη δώσει σε συμβολαιογράφο  για μεταβίβαση. Το οικόπεδό του ήταν αρχικά διαμπερές με πρόσωπο σε δύο  παράλληλους δρόμους. Κάποια στιγμή (πολλά χρόνια πριν) χωρίστηκε σε δύο  οικόπεδα με συμβολαιογραφική πράξη (μάλλον για σύσταση καθέτου πρόκειται  αλλά δεν ξέρει να μου πει ακριβώς και δε μου έχει δώσει ακόμα χαρτιά)  όπου αναφέρει ποιο είναι το δικό του πλέον καθώς και το εμβαδό του.  Τοπογραφικό όμως δεν υπάρχει (έχει περάσει πολύς καιρός, ο προηγούμενος  συμβολαιογράφος απεβίωσε και μάλλον έχει χαθεί το τοπογραφικό) και δεν  υπάρχουν σαφή όρια μεταξύ των δύο οικοπέδων καθώς πλεόν είναι όμορα με  πρόσωπο σε κάθε ένα από τους δύο παράλληλους δρόμους και μάλλον ούτε ο  ίδιος μπορεί να μου υποδείξει ακριβώς τα όρια (ούτε περίφραξη υπάρχει  στο όμορο όριο ούτε τίποτα). Πως πρέπει να κινηθώ για να κάνω το  τοπογραφικό αν όντως δε ξέρει τα όρια ενώ ξέρει εμβαδό βάσει αρχικού  συμβολαίου? Στο υποθηκοφυλακείο μπορώ να βγάλω καμία άκρη?

Συνεχίζω:

1) Το τοπογραφικό που πρέπει να του δώσω δε χρειάζεται να είναι εξαρτημένο σωστά (εντός σχεδίου για μεταβίβαση)?
2) Για αυτό το τοπογραφικό θα κάνω συμφωνητικό και ΑΠΥ. Χρειάζεται  επιπλέον να περάσει από το σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ? Από ότι κατάλαβα  όχι. Επίσης, χρειάζεται να πληρώσω ΦΕΜ (καθότι δεν πάει σε δημόσια  υπηρεσία) και αν ναι πρέπει να είναι 4% ο προκαταβλητέος φόρος?
3) Η βεβαίωση αδόμητου επίσης δεν πρέπει να περάσει από το σύστημα  αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ σωστά? Μόνο συμφωνηθείσα τιμή, συμφωνητικο (???), ΑΠΥ  και ΦΠΑ. ΦΕΜ χρειάζεται να πληρώσω?
4) Για τα δύο παραπάνω (τοπογραφικό, βεβαίωση) πρέπει να κάνω δύο  διαφορετικά συμφωνητικά και κατ'επέκταση δύο ΑΠΥ,ΦΠΑ κλπ, ή ένα και για  τα δύο?
5) Κρατήσεις υπέρ ΤΕΕ υπερ πίστεως εννοείται, αλλά αν περάσει κάτι από  τα ανωτέρω στο σύστημα του ΤΕΕ χρειάζεται ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΕΜΠ (μάλλον υπερ  πίστεως και αυτά έτσι???)
6) Τα όποια συμφωνητικά πρέπει να ακολουθούν τους τελευταίους κανόνες  που εξέδωσε το ΤΕΕ όπου πρέπει να τα ανεβάζουμε στο σύστημά του (μόνο  εννοείται εφόσον περάσουν αυτά τα δύο έργα από σύστημα αμοιβών ΤΕΕ να  υποθέσω).

Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## Xάρης

Ζήτα τον τίτλο ιδιοκτησίας (συμβόλαιο) πριν κάνεις οτιδήποτε.

1) Όχι αλλά καλό θα ήταν, αφού το κάνεις που το κάνεις, να το κάνεις σωστά, δηλαδή ένα σύγχρονο τοπογραφικό κατά ΕΓΣΑ για πάσα χρήση.
2) Δεν χρειάζεται να περάσει από το σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ εφόσον θα χρησιμοποιηθεί μόνο για το συμβόλαιο. Ούτε ΦΕΜ χρειάζεται να πληρώσεις.
3) Για τη βεβαίωση του αδόμητου φοβάμαι πως ναι, θα περάσεις από το σύστημα του ΤΕΕ.
4) Θα μπορούσες και ένα.
5) Οι κρατήσεις υπέρ ΤΕΕ καταργήθηκαν με τον Ν.4093/12, ασχέτως αν ακόμα δεν έχει ενημερωθεί το λογισμικό αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ και του γεγονότος ότι κάποιοι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι εξακολουθούν να αγνοούν τον νόμο και να παρανομούν.
6) Αυτά είναι απαιτήσεις του ΤΕΕ οι οποίες δεν υπάρχουν γραμμένες σε κάποιο νόμο. Αλλά δεν είναι και κόπος να συντάξεις συμφωνητικό σύμφωνα μ' αυτές τις απαιτήσεις.

----------

gedrag

----------


## gedrag

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα και συνεχίζω την Ανάρτηση 4.

Το εν λόγω οικόπεδο του γνωστού μου προέκυψε από χρησικτησία. Έχω μάλιστα αντίγραφο της δικαστικής απόφασης που του αναγνωρίζει την κυριότητα του οικοπέδου, άρα ως προς το θέμα των τίτλων ιδιοκτησίας θεωρώ ότι το θέμα έληξε. Τα όρια θα μου τα υποδείξει ο ίδιος, σε συνδυασμό με το απόσπασμα του κτηματολογίου που έχω στα χέρια μου.
Συνεχίζω λίγο παραπάνω το θέμα με κάποιες απορίες που αφορούν το τοπογραφικό αυτό καθαυτό:

Στα τοπογραφικά γενικά που κάνουμε, πρέπει να καταγράψουμε και τα όρια με τα  όμορα οικόπεδα του δικού μας οικοπέδου καθώς και το αν εκείνα είναι  άρτια και οικοδομήσιμα σωστά?? (το ερώτηματικό πάει στο δεύτερο σκέλος  της ερώτησης, για το αν είναι άρτια και οικοδομήσιμα τα όμορα).
Έστω λοιπόν ότι στα δύο πλαινά όρια του οικοπέδου μας υπάρχουν οικόπεδα  δομημένα. Άρα εκ των ουκ ανευ αυτά είναι άρτια και οικοδομήσιμα χωρίς  να το ψάξουμε παραπέρα, σωστά? (Διορθώστε με αν κάπου κάνω λάθος).
Εστω ότι στο όριο που είναι απέναντι από τη Ρ.Γ. γραμμή μας (στην  ''πίσω'' πλευρά του οικοπέδου μας δηλαδή), υπάρχει οικόπεδο αδόμητο (το έτερο οικόπεδο που ανέφερα στην ανάρτηση 4). Θα  πρέπει να ψάξουμε και για αυτό στην πολεοδομία αν είναι άρτιο και  οικοδομήσιμο και να το αναγράψουμε στο δικό μας τοπογραφικό? Άρα να  βρούμε πχ ιδιοκτήτες, ΚΑΕΚ κλπ? Είναι δική μας υποχρέωση αυτό αφού  ασχολούμαστε με το δικό μας τοπογραφικό?
Πρέπει να καταγράψουμε και ονόματα όμορων ιδιοκτητών ή όχι, καθώς και  αποτύπωση των κτισμάτων των οικοπέδων τους? 
Αφορά περίπτωση τοπογραφικού  για μεταβίβαση και μόνο και διαβάζοντας το νόμο για τη δήλωση  651/77 περί ευθυνών που έχει μου δημιουργήθηκε η απορία. Για παράδειγμα, αν ένα διπλανό μας οικόπεδο που δεν έχει πρόσβαση σε δημόσιο δρόμο, επηρεάζει την αρτιότητα και οικοδομησιμότητα του δικού μας? (δεν έχω τέτοια περίπτωση, απλά το γενικέυω λίγο ως προς την ευθύνη της υπογραφής της δήλωσης του Ν. 651/77).
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## Xάρης

Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός επί του θέματος:
Στο τοπογραφικό αποτυπώνεις και τα όμορα οικόπεδα αλλά δεν αναγράφεις κάπου αν είναι τα όμορα άρτια και οικοδομήσιμα.
Αυτό το αναγράφεις για το δικό σου οικόπεδο και μόνο μέσω της δήλωσης του Ν.651/77.
Βέβαια, προκειμένου να αποφανθείς αν το οικόπεδό σου είναι άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο, εξετάζεις αν τα όμορα οικόπεδα είναι άρτια και οικοδομήσιμα.

Το ότι ένα οικόπεδο είναι δομημένο, δεν σημαίνει αυτομάτως ότι είναι άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο σύμφωνα με τις κείμενες πολεοδομικές διατάξεις.

Τα κτίσματα τα αποτυπώνεις όλα, του δικού σου οικοπέδου και των ομόρων.
Τα ονόματα των ιδιοκτητών, εφόσον είναι γνωστά. Ενδέχεται και να μην είναι.

Η ευθύνη της δήλωσης του Ν.651/77 είναι πολύ μεγάλη διότι η αρτιότητα/οικοδομησιμότητα επηρεάζει σημαντικά την εμπορική αξία ενός ακινήτου. 
Νομίζω ότι θεσπίστηκε γι αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο, την προστασία του αγοραστή.
Γι αυτό και είναι απαιτητή μόνο σε πωλήσεις και όχι σε γονικές παροχές ή σε δωρεές.
Επίσης, εξαιρούνται τα αγροτεμάχια σε καθαρά αγροτικές περιοχές, αν θυμάμαι καλά.

Καλύτερα όμως να σου απαντήσει κάποιος συνάδελφος που ασχολείται ενεργά με τοπογραφικά.
Υπάρχουν και οι προδιαγραφές των τοπογραφικών που μπορείς να αναζητήσεις για το τι απαιτείται να περιλαμβάνουν.

----------


## Xάρης

*ΕΔΩ*, θα βρείτε όλα όσα πρέπει να έχει ένα τοπογραφικό.
Από σεμινάριο του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ.

----------


## gedrag

Χάρη ευχαριστούμε αλλά μία ακόμη ερώτηση σχετικά με την 8 ανάρτησή σου:

Όταν έχουμε περίπτωση δωρεάς ή γονικής παροχής οικοπέδου (εντός σχεδίου  πάλι), διαφοροποιούνται τα παραπάνω που είπαμε περί  προδιαγραφών/απαιτούμενων σε ένα τοπογραφικό και της δήλωσης 651/77 και  αν αυτή πρέπει να αναγράφεται σε αυτό?????

Ή το τοπογραφικό με τις προδιαγραφές του θα χρειαστεί στη βεβαίωση  αδόμητου μελλοντικά όπου πιθανόν να μας το ζητήσουν να το ανεβάσουμε στο  σύστημα αυθαιρέτων του ΤΕΕ? Τώρα από ότι ξέρω δεν απαιτείται το  ανέβασμα κάποιου αρχείου, αλλά έχω ακούσει ότι  μπορεί να χρειαστεί μελλοντικά το τοπογραφικό.

----------


## Xάρης

Η δήλωση του Ν.651/77 δεν χρειάζεται.
Οπότε θεωρώ ότι στις γονικές παροχές και δωρεές χρησιμοποιείται το τοπογραφικό του παππού!
Εκτός εάν απαιτείται από τον Ν.4014/11 όπως ισχύει, οπότε κάνουμε νέο σύγχρονο τοπογραφικό κατά ΕΓΣΑ.

----------

